# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  New Homes Burn Faster

## DamianTV

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2.../17007276.html




> OTTAWA -- It's never been more dangerous to be a firefighter.
> 
> Our homes and the stuff inside them are nearly six times more flammable than they were 30 years ago.
> 
> What that means for firefighters is the amount of time they can safely be inside a house on fire has dropped from about 17 minutes to three minutes or less.
> 
> That's when flashover happens  the moment when a room or building is fully engulfed in flames.
> 
> "It's true, said Ottawa Fire spokesman Marc Messier of the unprecedented danger facing firefighters. "It's mostly because of the products being used in construction and furniture fabrication."
> ...

----------


## juvanya

I have always tried to explain to my mom that its not wood that fuels a house fire. It is fabrics that start it. She would always fret when I played with candles near wood.

----------


## noxagol

> I have always tried to explain to my mom that its not wood that fuels a house fire. It is fabrics that start it. She would always fret when I played with candles near wood.


Yes. Wood takes a while to get burning. Take a 2x4 and hold it over a candle. It will take a bit for it to start burning and when it does start it will spread slowly. Now take a curtain and hold it over the candle. It will burst into flame withing a few seconds and it will burn rapidly.

----------


## Krugerrand

> Yes. Wood takes a while to get burning. Take a 2x4 and hold it over a candle. It will take a bit for it to start burning and when it does start it will spread slowly. Now take a curtain and hold it over the candle. It will burst into flame withing a few seconds and it will burn rapidly.


Sorry, Mom.  noxagol told me to.

----------


## noxagol

Heh. That'll show her!

----------

